# Finally a "CandyCane" pen is born



## toyotaman (Jan 16, 2012)

As some of you may know I was looking for a Candycane striped blank a while back for a lady and she backed out of it bacause of the price. I ended up buying some Red and White Acrylic and making one myself. I've got about a half a days work in this thing but it turned out great. I think she will be happy.
   Donny


----------



## Younka (Jan 16, 2012)

I like it alot, its different!


----------



## pensbydesign (Jan 16, 2012)

looks like a candy cane great job 
whats it taste like?


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Jan 16, 2012)

The perfect way to get on Santa's "nice" list next year!  I like it.


----------



## studioso (Jan 16, 2012)

it's not actually wrapping around, is it? looks like it's only segmented...


----------



## scottsheapens (Jan 16, 2012)

You can sell it to old time barber shops too!!!  OK - who remembers the old barber poles?


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 16, 2012)

I did a similar blank for a pen swap this year.  Looks good to me.  I need to get a few of those turned before this years shows.

Phil


----------



## GaTurner83 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice looking candy cane.Where bouts are you in NW Georgia?


----------



## toyotaman (Jan 19, 2012)

GaTurner83 said:


> Nice looking candy cane.Where bouts are you in NW Georgia?


 
     I'm in Chatsworth. Just about 30 minutes from you. Are you in a turners club????? We are having a turners meeting on Tuesday evening @ 6pm at Dalton High School in Dalton. If you would like to swing by let me know and I can give you more directions.
        Donny


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 19, 2012)

That turned out great!


----------



## GaTurner83 (Jan 19, 2012)

toyotaman said:


> GaTurner83 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking candy cane.Where bouts are you in NW Georgia?
> ...


 
I'm gonna try to get down.I met Bert awhile back he lives across the highway from me.Im gonna try to join down there.Look forward to meeting you if I make it down there.


----------



## toyotaman (Jan 20, 2012)

GaTurner83 said:


> toyotaman said:
> 
> 
> > GaTurner83 said:
> ...


 
         Great, hope to see you there.
   Donny


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 20, 2012)

That is definitely cool. Great execution on a good idea.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jan 20, 2012)

scottsheapens said:


> You can sell it to old time barber shops too!!!  OK - who remembers the old barber poles?



it's close but a barber pole would have three colors, red, white and blue


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm curious what the customer thought about the price...too much? surely you didn't price it that high, I mean , its a slim line with two colors. 
This is by no means trying to insult you, but an unappreciative customer of hard work.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## gbpens (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice looking pen. Fine job on the red shade and proportion. Very pleasing appearance.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice pen.

Scott


----------



## Sataro (Jan 22, 2012)

Sharp looking pen!!!


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 22, 2012)

my wife like this one alot


----------



## toyotaman (Jan 22, 2012)

sumterdad said:


> my wife like this one alot.
> 
> You can get the Red,and White Blanks plus others in the PSI catalog. They have 10 different solid colors right now. They come in a 4 pack for about $8.00.
> Donny


----------



## dvcmikey (Aug 22, 2016)

That is beautiful Donny, I'm interested in how you glued the segments and would epoxy work on the glue up?


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 22, 2016)

dvcmikey said:


> That is beautiful Donny, I'm interested in how you glued the segments and would epoxy work on the glue up?




Hello Mike. Welcome to the site. Glad to see another segmenter interested. Unfortunately that is a 4 year old thread and the OP has not been on here for over a year. Maybe I can help. It is a bit hard to tell but looks like the pieces were cut on a 60 degree angle to give that better rolling effect. Not sure what glue he used but I always use epoxy when gluing segments. I am a fan of SystemsIII T88 epoxy.  If you use CA I suggest med to give you a bit more open time and if putting the whole blank together you may want to even use the thick version. Here is a thread that discusses gluing up and holding angled pieces that maybe of help to you.  Lots of info in the segmenting forum. Good luck.


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f179/clamping-segments-cut-out-n-angle-139602/


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 22, 2016)

I like to use medium CA for segmenting myself.  JT is an excellent maker and his way works just as well as mine.


----------

